# MES 30 MODEL # HELP!!!!



## jeffro99 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys I am looking into buying a mes 30 digital smoker. the local walmart here in town has a few for sale, the model # i got off the box is 20070614. i cant seem to find any info on this model which gen it is or anything. can anyone shed some light on this unit??


You can see it at walmart.ca and search masterbuilt  



thanks


----------



## bosox20 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi. That looks like an older model. I just bought one and its 20080910. The digital on top is rectangle on mine. How much are they asking?


----------



## bosox20 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry meant 20070910


----------



## bosox20 (Jul 18, 2013)

sorry my link is broken.


----------



## jeffro99 (Jul 18, 2013)

there asking 218 Canadian. i am wondering if this unit is prone to any problems or if i should pull the trigger


----------



## bosox20 (Jul 18, 2013)

not sure what that is in American.  I paid 175 in American Dollars.  I love mine so far.  it isn't huge inside.  a full rack of ribs doesn't fit ona rack,  you have to cut them to have them fit.  but for the money its great.  IMHO


----------



## jeffro99 (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone any info on this model #??????


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

The one in the pic is second gen.

1st had a digital controller with square corners.

2nd had a digital controller with rounded corners.

3rd has the controller built into the front of the top, above the door.

*Caution:   Many times, internet ads show a generic stock picture of a smoker. It doesn't necessarily represent the one they are selling.*

Bear


----------



## jeffro99 (Jul 19, 2013)

hmm i called masterbuilt and she said its the same as the 20070910

im going to go have a look and open the box and check the corners on the controller

which gen is the better unit ? by better i mean less common problems


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2013)

The model number 20070614 doesn't even come up in the manuals search on the Masterbuilt site. 

If it looks like this it's Old Gen












20070910.png



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 19, 2013







and this is the New Gen 













20070213.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 19, 2013






The most noticeable difference is the location of the digital controller.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

jeffro99 said:


> hmm i called masterbuilt and she said its the same as the 20070910
> 
> im going to go have a look and open the box and check the corners on the controller
> 
> which gen is the better unit ? by better i mean less common problems


Let's reverse your question------Which is the worst?

The worst is the newest Gen #3.

The best is Gen #2 with remote control.

The Gen #1 doesn't have problems like Gen #3, but I don't think it has the very convenient remote control that both Gen #2 and Gen #3 have..

Bear


----------



## jeffro99 (Jul 19, 2013)

View media item 240646 the controll looks differnt then both of those to me from what i see on the box













270613_10151726029195042_307059334_n.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jul 19, 2013


















598415_10151726028815042_1194449711_n.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jul 19, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 19, 2013)

That would be a 1st gen like I have.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

The 2 pics that Alesia posted are Gen #2 at the top, and Gen #3 at the bottom.

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2013)

That's the 1st Gen and I don't think it comes with the remote. Lots of members have had problem with the 40" Gen 3, as Bear describes them. I've only seen them referred to as Gen 1 and Gen 2 (hence the 2 pics I posted), but knowing now there was one before both of these, Bear's descriptions make sense. 

Thanks guys, I learned something new!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> That's the 1st Gen and I don't think it comes with the remote. Lots of members have had problem with the 40" Gen 3, as Bear describes them. I've only seen them referred to as Gen 1 and Gen 2 (hence the 2 pics I posted), but knowing now there was one before both of these, Bear's descriptions make sense.
> 
> Thanks guys, I learned something new!


LOL----It's easy for me to tell them apart:

I started with a Gen #1 black MES 30, without a glass door. (square cornered control box)

Then My Son got a Gen #1 MES 40 with window in door. (No remote) (square cornered control box)

Then I got All SS Gen #2 MES 40 with window in door & Remote control. (Control box leaned back more & not square corners)

Gen # 3 came out since, with control built into top front, and remote control.

There are other differences, but these are the most recognizable.

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes they are the most recognizable differences. I have the SS 2nd Gen, some folks that have the 3rd Gen had major problems with it.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking at this one for 199 bass pro shop free shipping 20070213 - how are the 2013 models doing?? Jeff I don't know what 218 is in Canadian but may want to look at this one and they said 3-6 days shipping for US????


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looking at this one for 199 bass pro shop free shipping 20070213 - how are the 2013 models doing?? Jeff I don't know what 218 is in Canadian but may want to look at this one and they said 3-6 days shipping for US????


DS,

As of now, I would personally not buy the new Gen #3. unless none of #1 or #2 Gen are available.

Hopefully Darryl (MBTechguy) will get them squared away. Too many problems right now, but he's working hard on it.

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Jul 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> DS,
> 
> As of now, I would personally not buy the new Gen #3. unless none of #1 or #2 Gen are available.
> 
> ...


Bear thanks


----------



## driedstick (Jul 19, 2013)

Bear,, one last question this one does not come with remote so isn't this a gen 2??  thanks Steve anymore questions I will PM you can you look at bass pro and look at this one make sure for me I am a smoker fridge guy in small community so really want to make sure before I buy this with 3 kids 200 bucks is a lot but worth it if it is right one.

Thanks DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Bear,, one last question this one does not come with remote so isn't this a gen 2??  thanks Steve anymore questions I will PM you can you look at bass pro and look at this one make sure for me I am a smoker fridge guy in small community so really want to make sure before I buy this with 3 kids 200 bucks is a lot but worth it if it is right one.
> 
> Thanks DS


The one you posted in Post #18 is definitely a Gen #3. Too many problems right now. Maybe the Gen #3 MES 30s don't come with remotes, but I thought they did.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jul 19, 2013)

First generation is any model with rear mounted controller, top vent, and a water pan that fits into rack holders.  Gen 2 is any model with front controller, side exhaust, and sloped drip catcher with square water pan on the left, some models have wheels, removeable external access drip tray.  No gen 3.  All the earlier designs with rear controllers were built the same in the interiors.  New gens have problems still with the controllers, and lack of air flow......... some have other issues also.  I had a unit like bearcarver for about 2 years and loved it.  Went to a gen 2 this past december and have a 4th unit being sent to me as we speak because of fire in tge first one, bad controllers and sensors in the others...... with about a total three weeks of smoking time on these things since december.  I figure 1 more and I can take them all to the scrap yard and maybe get enough cash for another brand.  Loved my old model.  Nothing but problems with the new.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> The one you posted in Post #18 is definitely a Gen #3. Too many problems right now. Maybe the Gen #3 MES 30s don't come with remotes, but I thought they did.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear you just saved me a bunch of $$$ will look for the one with back panel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

geerock said:


> First generation is any model with rear mounted controller, top vent, and a water pan that fits into rack holders. Gen 2 is any model with front controller, side exhaust, and sloped drip catcher with square water pan on the left, wheels. No gen 3. All the earlier designs with rear controllers were build the same in the interiors. New gens have problems still with the controllers, and lack of air flow......... some have other issues also. I had a unit like bearcarver for about 2 years and loved it. Went to a gen 2 this past december and have a 4th unit being sent to me as we speak with about a total three weeks of smoking time on these things since december. I figure 1 more and I can take them all to the scrap yard and maybe get enough cash for another brand. Loved my old model. Nothing but problems with the new.


I figured what you're calling 1st Gen was split in two, because the one like I have had the chip burner assembly problem, and the earlier one didn't. I believe only that one was eligible for the retro-fix. You could be right---I just figured it was #1, #2, and #3 to avoid confusion.

Those first two had different controllers, different chip drawers, different chip dumpers, one had a remote---The other didn't. Not arguing with you, but that's why I called them one, two, and three. Quite different.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jul 19, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I figured what you're calling 1st Gen was split in two, because the one like I have had the chip burner assembly problem, and the earlier one didn't. I believe only that one was eligible for the retro-fix. You could be right---I just figured it was #1, #2, and #3 to avoid confusion.
> 
> Those first two had different controllers, different chip drawers, different chip dumpers, one had a remote---The other didn't. Not arguing with you, but that's why I called them one, two, and three. Quite different.
> 
> ...



The basic interior design remained the same on remote, non remote, square or rounded controllers.  If you google gen 2 you'll find the pictures of the new front mounted controllers with the new lousy interior design and bad electronics.  Google masterbuilt gen 3 and you get nothing.

Dridstick
You are right in looking for the earlier model.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 19, 2013)

geerock said:


> The basic interior design remained the same on remote, non remote, square or rounded controllers. If you google gen 2 you'll find the pictures of the new front mounted controllers with the new lousy interior design and bad electronics. Google masterbuilt gen 3 and you get nothing.
> 
> Dridstick
> You are right in looking for the earlier model.


Thanks just found one at wal mart or home depot for 177.00 seems little high to me May wait for a while till they come on sell.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Thanks just found one at wal mart or home depot for 177.00 seems little high to me May wait for a while till they come on sell.


That sounds like a pretty good price.

Bear


geerock said:


> The basic interior design remained the same on remote, non remote, square or rounded controllers. If you google gen 2 you'll find the pictures of the new front mounted controllers with the new lousy interior design and bad electronics. Google masterbuilt gen 3 and you get nothing.


No problem. If that's what everybody calls them, that's what I'll call them. I was out of the loop when the New one came out.

I was trying to avoid the problem I run into all the time. Every time a Newbi says "My Gen #1 won't put out smoke until it gets up to 230* "  Then the old first question is, "Which Gen #1 do you have?" Because if it's the newer "Gen #1" it's because there is an extra piece of metal between the element and the chip drawer, and if it's the older one, it's some other problem.

However not calling them by the same name as everybody else would be worse. I got it now!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## geerock (Jul 20, 2013)

Only problem I have, bear, is that I don't have my old model (whatever you want to call it).  I loved that thing.  My traeger has gotten me through but I got tired of waiting to get a good electric one from mb, although they are sending me a new one....again.  I simply ripped the wiring out of one of the dead cabinets and went with an Auber PID and some increased airflow and she's been pretty good.  Hell, I even married one of the other dead cabinets to a treager pellet exhaust vent so that I have a mes vertical smoker cabinet 3 feet off the ground attached to a traeger texas elite.  Just wish masterbuilt would send me a unit I could use out of the box.  All the best to you and the mrs.
BTW....... . speaking of the Mrs.        Any more dessert recipes you can allow me to steal that may be as good as that raspberry pie thing a while back.  I fooled a few people into thinking I'm a dessert chef with that one.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2013)

geerock said:


> Only problem I have, bear, is that I don't have my old model (whatever you want to call it). I loved that thing. My traeger has gotten me through but I got tired of waiting to get a good electric one from mb, although they are sending me a new one....again. I simply ripped the wiring out of one of the dead cabinets and went with an Auber PID and some increased airflow and she's been pretty good. Hell, I even married one of the other dead cabinets to a treager pellet exhaust vent so that I have a mes vertical smoker cabinet 3 feet off the ground attached to a traeger texas elite. Just wish masterbuilt would send me a unit I could use out of the box. All the best to you and the mrs.


Yeah, Darryl is working hard on the problems. I suggested they make a new model just like the Gen #1, but keep the exhaust on the top left, and the bigger window in the door, and keep the door hinged left. These are the only three things from the Gen #2 that I would keep.

The biggest thing is to get back the control box on the top rear, and get rid of the stupid slanted metal plate with the little water pan in it.

Later,

Bear


----------

